# 7D "USB Device Not recognized"



## GrantH (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm having a hell of a time tapping into my camera. I have had the same camera/computer combo for a few months now with 0 issues. I come home to load photos and get the error "USB Device not recognized." I google the rememedy and it seems I need to reinstall the software via Device Manager/Portable Devices. Problem being...I don't have the "Portable Devices" drop down under Device Manager. I installed the utilities software again, along with an update from the canon site and still have no luck. Can someone PLEASE diagnose this? I don't necessarily want to buy a card reader.


----------



## weepete (Jan 4, 2013)

ok  the question is do you have another memory card that can be tested in the camera? If you do try it and see if it works. If it still doesn't work try a card reader, I know you say you dont want to buy one but you might be able to borrow one.

Ultimately though you need to know whither the problem is with the camera or memory card


----------



## Pallycow (Jan 4, 2013)

If it worked fine before, then all of a sudden stopped, find out what changed.  Before you say "nothing", something had to have changed.  Newly loaded program on computer, memory card, some other software, something changed that caused it to stop working.

all else fails, completely remove the eos utility software, remove devices from DM, even in safe mode, reboot, let the pc install the DM again, then reinstall the eos utility software, then plug in camera and it should work. if not, something is broken.


----------

